# Carter Johnson In Action



## Gill (9 Dec 2007)

Anyone who's marveled at Carter Johnson's jigsaw puzzles might be interested in a new video of him in action on YouTube here.

It's great to see a master at work! His speed and accuracy with such very fine blades is truly impressive. So is the way he 'sees' the pieces as he cuts.

Gill


----------



## Brucio (9 Dec 2007)

Isn't that marvelous?
You'd think he's been doing that for years!
And he probably has...
I'm always wary of the blade snapping if I do that kind of thing-simply swinging the wood around the blade.
I could watch that all day.
Now I feel like trying out (again) a pinless blade (or two, or three, or...)
Bruce


----------



## DaveL (9 Dec 2007)

Carter is a master of the scroll saw, just magic to see how easy he makes it look. 8) 

I must practise using my SIP a bit more, I am currently trying to make pendants and ear rings like the ones Pete posted. I am using the scroll saw to cut the circles out, they are getting rounder. :roll:


----------



## wizer (9 Dec 2007)

I'm just gobsmacked. This sort of skill blows my mind.


----------



## jigsue (9 Dec 2007)

I was very lucky, Carter drew my name in one forum's "Secret Santa". He posted mega-early, too and I received a Christmas card jigsaw and a jigsaw of a postage stamp. Sometimes I cannot even see the envelope, let alone the stamp!! In fact, for some of the work I do, I am going to have to rig a magnifying glass of some description, especially for when I work until late. My tired, old eyes are getting worse.

Sue


----------



## StevieB (9 Dec 2007)

:tongue9: =D> That is seriously impressive Carter, probably a good 5 times faster than I can cut a puzzle piece. I think its the speed of the turns that makes the difference, the way you spin the workpiece at speed. Do you wax your table at all? I also presume you have the blade set to a high or top speed? I tend to work at a slower speed, typically 40-50% of max to hopefully give me time to spot mistakes before I make them!

How long have you been cutting puzzles?

Steve.


----------



## Carter Johnson (9 Dec 2007)

Thank you all for your comments and a special thanks to you, Gil, for posting the link here. Your positive reinforcement makes it all worthwhile.

I truly do feel that any scroll sawer can, with practice, do the same things at the same speeds that I do, provided they shake free of the physical and psychological constraints that dependence on patterns creates.

Perhaps next month I'll get the camera to focus really close and make a video of cutting pieces for a postage stamp puzzle. If I do, I'll be sure to post it for my UK friends here.

Merry Christmas..........Carter


----------



## Carter Johnson (9 Dec 2007)

Steve, I have the saw's speed set to about 80% of its maximum speed and the tension set almost to the maximum. No I don't wax the table....on purpose...I don't want it to get so slippery that the wood gets away from me.

Carter


----------



## chrispuzzle (11 Dec 2007)

That's a fabulous clip and very informative and inspiring too. So fast and smooth.

Now we need more people to produce some clips of their techniques!


----------



## Carter Johnson (13 Dec 2007)

To complete this thread, here is the finished puzzle, front and back. I haven't counted the pieces yet but I think it will end up about 320 or so. It looks as if my wife will be a little challenged by this one.

Have phun.....Carter


----------



## Gill (13 Dec 2007)

Yet another classic  . Having a hollow centre is a very novel touch and it works a treat.

Gill


----------



## Taffy Turner (14 Dec 2007)

Carter,

I am awe of your speed and skill. I thought that I was getting pretty good at this scrollsawing lark, and then I watched you in action and realised that I have a LONG way still to go! :? 

A freehand jigsaw is one of the many projects on my list - it is just finding the time to get stuck into them that's the problem. Having said that, it looks increasingly likely that I will be out of work come January, so I will have loads of time to spend in the workshop then, but no money for tools or materials!  

Thanks for sharing the video.

Gary


----------



## Carter Johnson (14 Dec 2007)

Sorry to hear of your impending employment situation, Gary, but maybe the new year will turn up something exactly to your liking.

Making puzzles doesn't cost much. There is something you can do right now to prepare for when you give it a try. Take a look at your 2007 calendars to see if any pictures appeal to you for puzzles. Don't throw them out until you've selected some you think might have potential. Also, save any holiday cards that have pictures that could be puzzles or little magnets.

Happy New Year.........Carter


----------



## gidon (14 Dec 2007)

Really impressive stuff Carter.
As someone who doesn't even own a scroll saw (am I even allowed on this forum) - can I ask how you get the picture on the wood? Is is hand painted on?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Carter Johnson (14 Dec 2007)

Gidon, here's a link to some puzzle-making instructions I wrote a while back. It should answer most questions you might have.

http://wmyoung.proboards107.com/index.c ... 1173906092

Give it a try.......Carter


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dec 2007)

Bilmey!!! :shock: Thanks Gill and thanks Carter


----------



## Mike.C (14 Dec 2007)

speechless

Cheers

Mike


----------

